# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Обновление для БП 2.0 до 2.0.66.151 cf

## C_B_S

Здравствуйте, поделитесь ссылкой для ПРоф бп 2.0 до релиза 2.0.66.151. Заранее спасибо.

----------

